
Some fitness trackers vulnerable to monitoring, U of T study finds - rrauenza
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/fitness-trackers-monitoring-users-1.3428817
======
rrauenza
> Each of the devices uses Bluetooth technology that emits a signal and a
> unique ID that can be detected even when the tracker is not paired with a
> mobile phone.

Can't you do the same thing with cell phones with bluetooth turned on? Or even
headsets?

